# trolling on a jet ski?



## tail_slider3d (May 30, 2013)

we are headed down to the Cape in a few weeks and I am NOT going to bring my boat.  I will however be bringing a jet ski.  I was thinking that it sounded crazy but has anyone ever mounted a couple of rod holders to a jet ski and rolled the beaches for Spanish mackerel?
Go ahead...call me red neck.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 30, 2013)

I have seen many people online that fish exclusively off jet skis. Bet if you do a search for it you will find plenty of info.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 30, 2013)

Search for "jetskibrian".

That guy has done some pretty amazing things with a jet ski.


----------



## trophyslayer (May 30, 2013)

please let us know how you do and give us pics... sounds cool to me


----------



## How2fish (May 30, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9NvpHB5_kc


----------



## chadf (May 30, 2013)

I use to fish Lanier 15 years ago off a seadoo, slap wore them out where other boats couldn't access.
FYI !


Remove all items from front compartment, then dive nose under water, istant live well. How I use to transport them.


----------



## bronco611 (Jun 2, 2013)

High tech REDNECK!!!!


----------



## ssiredfish (Jun 3, 2013)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Search for "jetskibrian".
> 
> That guy has done some pretty amazing things with a jet ski.



x2.  Brian has it figured out.....


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

I did and still do it.  I can get in places boats can not.  I mostly fish in fresh water, but I did some trolling in Florida awhile back.  Caught a few fish and it was fun.  Landing them takes a little practice.


----------



## 8pointduck (Jun 5, 2013)

Jetskibrians rigs are off the chain ! I would love to customize one Like that.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jun 11, 2013)

did some of that at Guntersville and did well.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 11, 2013)

How2fish said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9NvpHB5_kc




great quality and relaxing video!


----------

